# IF Factory Lightweight



## madvax (Nov 6, 2005)

IF has come out with a new model called: Factory Lightweight
Looks very cool:
http://www.ifbikes.com/frames2/factorylightweight.shtml


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Fantastic....... I'm looking forward to seeing the 953 product when it's finally ready.


----------

